# Any other Holland Lop enthusiasts?



## Rabbit Lover02 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm getting into Breeding and Showing Holland Lops, I am getting my breeding stock from a breeder in NC, Burnettes' Lovable Lops is the name of the rabbitry.

I'm wondering if anyone else is is into Holland's?, shower, breeder, just a pet keeper?

Post about your holland, and join the party...arty:
RL02


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am a breeder and shower of Holland lops! My lines are mostly karrot kreek, thf saynora, dumabroo/LL, and L &R
My recent exciting news is that I recently got a broken blue out of a really nice crossing! I am super excited to watch her mature


----------



## Bunny Sofa (Nov 18, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but can somebody clue me in? What are Holland Lops, an exotic rabbit?


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bunny Sofa said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but can somebody clue me in? What are Holland Lops, an exotic rabbit?



Holland lops are a breed from the USA which is recognized under the American Rabbits Breeder Association. They are the smallest of our lop breeds weighing a maximum of 4 pounds (unless they are brood then they can go up to 5+ pounds)


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep, they are very adorable, and very sweet little rabbits to keep, and show. They are a very good rabbit breed for beginners and if they are bredd right, with two touches they will go into the right pose!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 18, 2013)

I raise and show Hollands. They're a great breed, good luck with your new bunnies!


----------



## Rabbit Lover02 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks, I'm really excited :bunnydance:

Does anybody suggest any shows in this area (VA, WV, NC, SC, GA, TN, KY, OH, PA)


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 18, 2013)

The Pennsylvania State Rabbit Breeders' Association annual Convention is held the first weekend in February. It's the biggest show outside of the national convention these days and is held in Lebanon, PA. It's definitely worth attending!

That and others can be found on the ARBA website. There is a show search there.


----------



## Revverress (Nov 20, 2013)

The Richmond Rabbits Breeders Association is having their winter show Dec. 7 in Aylett, VA. That would be a good beginner's show, as it's large enough there should be several Holland breeders there, but not so big you'd get overwhelmed. Here's some more information on the show if you're interested.I am trying my hardest to find a way to make it to this show (of course it's in the middle of my exams...), and if I get to go, I'd be happy to help you out and answer any questions if you want to stop by. 

I also second the Lebanon, PA show! That was one of my very first shows, and it is amazing to see all the different breeds and people! The club always does a great job of making sure the show runs smoothly. It's a great opportunity to buy stock and meet new people!


----------



## MANDYTLABUDA (Nov 20, 2013)

I do not breed or show, however I just adopted two Holland lops. Little Sammie and Allie. They are extremely intelligent and super sweet. I love them. I had one for 6 1/2 years that I had adopted that passed away in February. He was like a dog he was so very smart. I love love love Holland Lops!


----------



## Rosies Rabbitry (Nov 21, 2013)

I raise breed and show Holland Lops. I have only been doing this since February of last year and have enjoyed almost every minute of it. Breeding Hollands can be a bit challenging. My first 2 litters didn't produce any live kits and my third was almost a miracle. My doe had her kit but did nothing. I removed the sac and performed CPR and she lived. It was a great moment. Both of my brood does are bred and due in December. Looking forward to a new bunch. I'm from PA also and am looking forward to the PA farm show in Jan and the LVARBA show in February.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 2, 2014)

Brand new here but have been raising Holland Lops since '09. Love these cuties! This year, I had sold 2 young does and the person showed one at a local Fall Fair and won Best Of Show and 1st Place in the Light Rabbit Class. They went on to place 4th and 7th at The Royal Winter Fair in Toronto! I didn't know they were that good, so this was all very exciting


----------



## OntarioHollands (Dec 2, 2014)

Holland Lop Breeder, enthusiast and potential show person! A really small rabbitry, 5 does and 3 bucks 

...and looking for Holland Lop breeders in this area


----------



## indianamom (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm new here and owner of 2 holland lop does.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2014)

Yep I've got two of them. Lady on my avatar and Marilyn who I rescued in July ... I love them both and each of them have their own little personalities.
I would not trade them for the world.


Vanessa


----------

